# Buying a yak



## bottomrig (Sep 29, 2005)

I too am looking into the kayak fishing.

I have looked at a couple of models at BPS, Gander and Dick's. Problem is I don't know what to lool for. My needs would run from easy creeks to possibly Lynnhaven. etc.

Suggestions: Long, Short Shape?

All advise appreciated.

Bottomrig


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

A lot depends on how a person you are, do you have decent balance< are you relatively fit, how far do you expect to paddle, etc.

I'm 45 years old, 6' !" and 200 pounds and relatively fit with decent balance.
My personal preference is a 14 foot fairly narrow boat. I'll take speed and paddling ease over a big wide kayak any day.

I have a dagger Edisto sit in that I use during cold weather. It's FAST, tracks well, and is comfortable for a day on the water. With the spray skirt on, I can take 2-3 foot waves with ease and don't worry about flipping.

During warm weather I paddle a W/S Freedom 15. It's an older yak modeled after their Arctic Hawk, but as a sit on top. It's the predecessor of the Tarpon series of boats.
SUPER FAST for a sit on top, stable , roomy, tracks well, and carries a ton of gear.
It's easy for me to hop off and go for a swim and climb back on.

A W/S Ride 135 or Tarpon 14 are both really nice options.
a W/S Pamlico 14 is a good sit in if you can find one. A Perception America is very similar.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

bottomrig said:


> I too am looking into the kayak fishing.
> 
> I have looked at a couple of models at BPS, Gander and Dick's. Problem is I don't know what to lool for. My needs would run from easy creeks to possibly Lynnhaven. etc.
> 
> ...


Right now with cold weather and water unless you had some cold water gear (dry top/waders or dry top) and no kayaking expirience it would be to dangerous to be going out in one. So the best thing to do now is to gather info as you are doing.check out www.kayakfishingstuff.com lots of good info there.Also some other forums such as www.wkfa.org 
In the spring look for some kayak demo's on the water.
Paddling several different brands until you find the one that feels like this is the one.If you can wait til the first part of June Appomattox River Company has the biggest demo on the east coast up in Farmville.Probably all brands and reps, will be there . Ocean Kayak, Heritage, Native,Hobie, Wilderness,
I'm not to far from Sandston (Prince George) you'd be welcome try out my Ocean Kayak Trident when it warms up.Most other kayakers will let you try theirs out.


----------



## chefish (Aug 23, 2008)

Jeez, you guys are right around the corner from me. I am in Varina. I have a perception caster that I am going to upgrade in the srping. Its not a bad boat and has seen a ton of fish in Lynnhaven. I bought it because it was cheap and I couldn't justify spending about 1K on a yak if I didn't know that I would like it. Suffice it to say, fishing from a yak is like doing meth. It only takes once!!!!
I have been looking at the Heritage Redfish as it has the largest cockpit space available in a yak. I may change that to a ride 135. I am not sure yet. I am also waiting for a demo day to try the different yaks out there. 
The worst problem I have with my caster is that it ALWAYS wants to go nose into the wind. This gets to be a p-i-t-a when you are way in the back of Lynnhaven and you are trying to paddle back in and in a quartering wind. I understand that certain yaks do this. That is why I will try the different ones out in a demo day.
Still, just last week on Friday I was fishing in Rudee inlet for 7 hrs and had a blast. I may end up at the concrete ships this Sunday. I am not sure yet.


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

bottomrig said:


> I too am looking into the kayak fishing.
> 
> I have looked at a couple of models at BPS, Gander and Dick's. Problem is I don't know what to lool for. My needs would run from easy creeks to possibly Lynnhaven. etc.
> 
> Suggestions: Long, Short Shape?


Bottom,

First of all, I am in Short Pump just around the corner from you as well. I have had three yaks in the past 2 years and now have my final yak. I have a WS Ride 135 that I got from ARC in NewPort News (though I would have gotten the same killer deal at the one here in Richmond). Anyway, if you want a good yak for the salt water, I can certainly recommend the 135. It is wide, stable, and nimble. I have yet to try myself but I have seen people stand and cast from one. Anyway, I would only do a Sit on Top model. Demo days are great but if you are looking to get one soon, you can get a killer deal on the WS 2008 models right now. They made some design changes to the 2009 models but they also added about $200 to the base price. You should be able to get a 2008 Ride 135 for under $750 with a few rigged options for fishing. I got mine for about $710 with two flush mounted rod holders and one surface mount scotty. Hope this helps. If you have any questions email me at [email protected]

Thom


----------



## bottomrig (Sep 29, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys,

Great info.

i will follow up

Bottom


----------



## NC-Norm-WB (Jul 25, 2008)

bottomrig said:


> I too am looking into the kayak fishing.
> 
> I have looked at a couple of models at BPS, Gander and Dick's. Problem is I don't know what to lool for. My needs would run from easy creeks to possibly Lynnhaven. etc.
> 
> ...


Did you ever end up geting a ride? If so, which one?


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Don't mean to hijack this post but do you all fish the local waters any?
I didn't seen any kayakers :fishingn the James in 08.
Would like to try the shad in the spring.


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

bbcroaker,
I'm in for the shad run.
Post a thread about that time and I'll be there.
I'm in CHF county around Woodlake.
I fish Swift Creek Res quite a bit from either a canoe (less work, keep in at the water) or my ride 135 (more fun, but more work to put in and take out).
Looking forward to it.
nw


----------



## CUTTER (Mar 16, 2007)

I will be cutting up the james on my hobie come the dog wood bloom. I would love to me some folks for some stripper, shad, and big smallies come spring. I would recomend the hobbies as far as fishing goes. not the fastest boat in the fleet, but a stable ultimate fishing platform.

Tight line CUTTER


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Which hobie cutter?


----------



## CUTTER (Mar 16, 2007)

I have the revolution. 13.5' It is a great all around boat. But it is a little wide to be a fast boat. I take it everywhere from the James small mouth fishing to the bay for cobia. Looking at getting the adventure when I have saved enough coin. It is longer, thinner, and faster. It will be nice for long runs in open water. Also thinking about fitting it with a sail. The real problem with the hobbies is they are expensive, but worth the $$. The adventure I am looking at will cost $2000.00 after I have rigged it. The greatest trick that hobbie has over most other boats is the mirrage drive, this equals hands free fishing. Hard to sit in the current and fish with a paddle in your hands.

Tight lines CUTTER


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Revo is a nice yak! Think an older guy called "Sea Salt" on the board here named it for Hobie. Haven't seen him on here for a long time.Was thinking about him the other day among others that haven't been here. 
I peddled I think an out back up at the ARC demo in 07.
I would have liked having one but being at the age of worn out knees and such I settled for the ole traditional paddle yak..
Fished with a guy in Florida a couple of years ago and he could stay on the specks in the wind and fish while I was fighting to stay on them.More paddling than fishin acually.
Where do you launch on the james?
I have launched at deep bottom and fished the loop there usually fish around Hopewell where the Appomattox joins the James at City Point.
Going to try to make the spring striper and shad run this year up you alls way.


----------



## CUTTER (Mar 16, 2007)

I usualy launch at osborn landing(do not leave any valuables in your ride). Or I have a place across the river at rockets landing. It is private property but one of my clients lets me slip in there some times. For big smallies, and flat heads I like huegenot flat water landing up past richmond. Lets get together in the spring, I wait till the dog woods to bloom, that means it is kick off time.

Tight lines CUTTER.


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey bro let me know for sure if you guys hit the James in the spring. I'm in Amelia, just a short walk through the woods 

- Luther
-lcifers
[email protected]
-yahoo.com

(Hobie Outback)


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey that sounds good!
Maybe we can do a "Capital Area" outing in the spring.
I'll try to keep working out to get my self in shape so I can keep up with you younger guys and well do some yak:fishing:
I would defenitley like to fish the Hugenot flats.
Checked it out last year while wife was at the shopping center close to it.Think it was Stoney Point.

BOTTOMRIG Hope you'll have yak by then.


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

bbcroaker said:


> Hey that sounds good!
> Maybe we can do a "Capital Area" outing in the spring.
> I'll try to keep working out to get my self in shape so I can keep up with you younger guys and well do some yak:fishing:
> I would defenitley like to fish the Hugenot flats.
> ...


BB, This is FSHN_BRB from POL. Let me know when you are doing that. As well as everyone else on here from Central VA. I have gone out a couple of times on the Hugenot Flats and am anxious to do it again as well as down at Ancarrows. I live about 10 min from the Flats. And dont worry about being in shape. I like to keep a nice round shape myself and power yakin does not really help keep that round shape, so I am fine with the leisurely paddle. With the flats, I like to paddle up to the Bosher Dam and then float back down.


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

bbcroaker said:


> Hey that sounds good!
> Maybe we can do a "Capital Area" outing in the spring.
> I'll try to keep working out to get my self in shape so I can keep up with you younger guys and well do some yak:fishing:
> I would defenitley like to fish the Hugenot flats.
> ...


BB, This is FSHN_BRB from POL. Let me know when you are doing that. I have gone out a couple of times on the Hugenot Flats and am anxious to do it again as well as down at Ancarrows. I live about 10 min from the Flats. And dont worry about being in shape. I like to keep a nice round shape myself and power yakin does not really help keep that round shape, so I am fine with the leisurely paddle. With the flats, I like to paddle up to the Bosher Dam and then float back down.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Think we done hi-jacked Bottomrigs post for sure but all this is for him too.So I hope he doesn't mind Hope he joins in when he gets a yak.

It will have to be in the spring before I go again.
I'm letting the yaks rest for the cold winter mo.(Yeah like they need it from not useing them as much as I wanted to in the warm weather)Not much on cold water fishing my ole bones just won't let me.They protest by aching for a couple of days after wards.
About a month ago I orderd a dry top when it was still milder temp. it came and was to small and I sent it back.Was glad because it had gotten cold and didn't wan,t to go anyway.
So instead I'm going to invest in a more comfortable seat like a Surf to Summit.

Thinking about going to Florida in Feb.Hope to rent and paddle a yak in Fl. for a fiew of days of fishing.
Looking forward to spring.Hopefully around the first part of March things will warm up some.
Yeah I visit POl. and seen some of your posts 
Some good guys on there .Very helpful to new yakers I've seen. Hope to get down there this summer some too.


----------

